# [Sep 21, 2012] Common Ground Country Fair (Unity, Maine)



## featherpie (Sep 13, 2012)

new england farmer punx, where you at?
if you volunteer you can camp for free!

if anyone is going up from the boston area, i'd love to join!


----------



## beastcoast (Sep 21, 2012)

i'll be there and looking to kick it with the farm punx


----------



## lungfish (Sep 21, 2012)

seconded!


----------



## lungfish (Sep 21, 2012)

saturday stp meetup? hmm?
bueller? anyone?


----------



## beastcoast (Sep 21, 2012)

agreed, I'll be on the look out for y'all


----------

